
DeepLearning.AI: Explore the frontier of AI - denzil_correa
https://www.deeplearning.ai
======
Lanzaa
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14623278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14623278)

Also, there is pretty much no information on the page. This seems like a very
boring submission.

